# Community Participation > Mapping Challenge Archive >  October 2019 Challenge: The Dusken Horn

## GreatWhiteNorth

Talk about back from the grave! For this challenge I'm going to be extending an old map, showing a new region of the same world. I'll keep up the spooky Halloween theme by using a similar style to my old Dusken Coast map.

### Latest WIP ###

----------


## J.Edward

Bang, and we're off to the races.  :Very Happy: 
Right out of the gate, very nice work, GWN  :Smile:

----------


## DrWho42

i really like the jagged mountain peaks so far!

----------


## GreatWhiteNorth

### Latest WIP ###

Here's the latest, with most of the linework and a good chunk of the base coloring in.

----------


## delgondahntelius

Oh wow, amazing work GWN... I'm never going to win a challenge lol... I might have had a shot ten years ago before so many awesome artists showed up. Stunning work brother.  All done in photoshop I'm guessing?

Del

----------


## GreatWhiteNorth

Yeah all done in Photoshop with my Intuos tablet.

Though I appreciate the compliment, don't get down on yourself like that! You may notice I also do not have a gold compass. The only way to guarantee you never win a compass is to never enter the challenge.

----------


## delgondahntelius

> Yeah all done in Photoshop with my Intuos tablet.
> 
> Though I appreciate the compliment, don't get down on yourself like that! You may notice I also do not have a gold compass. The only way to guarantee you never win a compass is to never enter the challenge.


HA HA!! Ya, It does feel that way! I've done dozen's of monthly challenges, even once came in second. Still a gold compass would be a nice addition. I do have a badge that few (I think only one other has) But I'm not totally sure it's a badge you actually want to earn. LOL. 

I have an Intous3, and that thing has been to hell and back, and still works like a charm. (Then pen and board do. The mouse kinda clunked out due to extreme use.) I'm one of those people that is hard on things. Wear them out quick. But the Wacom is definitely worth the money I spent on it all those years ago. 

Del

----------


## delgondahntelius

Hey GWN, 

How did you do the border around that map? 

Del

----------


## GreatWhiteNorth

> Hey GWN, 
> 
> How did you do the border around that map? 
> 
> Del


I'm guessing you're referring to the runes? I just found a runic dingbat font, typed out the first stanza-and-a-half of "The Raven" and applied some layer styles.

----------


## aeshnidae

Looks fantastic, and using a runic dingbat font is brilliant. Your mountains and crater are impeccable, per usual!  :Smile:

----------


## delgondahntelius

Clever. I like it...

----------


## Greason Wolfe

That is a crazy color scheme, but it works to give a unique feel to things.  :Smile:

----------


## GreatWhiteNorth

### Latest WIP ###

This one is pretty close to All-But-Labels done. I can't decide if I like the title box, but I think it's at least headed in the right direction.

----------


## arsheesh

I like the spooky color scheme.  It seems as if the map is being viewed in nighttime conditions rather than the day, which is kind of fun.  One thing I noticed however is that, aside form the stone work the inset images are a little difficult to read, owing to the fact that the values and colors of the house materials are so close to those of the ground and background of the inset.  I imagine if you lightened the buildings and/or darkened the bacgrounds a tad, or added some lighter highlights to the rims of the buildings this would solve the problem.  It's a fun map.

Cheers,
-Arsheesh

----------


## Kellerica

Oooh, you've returned to this color scheme! Loved it on the Dusken Coast map (it's been in my Inspiration folder since you posted it), and love it here! Looking good.

----------


## GreatWhiteNorth

### Winner ###



Alright, I think this one is just about ready. It's been a great challenge!

----------


## Adfor

Oy this has got my vote, killer work all around.

The color scheme you've used really sets a spooky atmosphere.

Cheers!

IR

----------


## Tiana

Very nice color scheme.

----------


## delgondahntelius

Is it too late to change my color scheme to match yours?  :Very Happy: 
Great map!!

Del

----------


## Unibaby

Great work! The color scheme (especially the purples) really give the map a dark twilight realm kind of vibe. I'd hate to be the one to get lost in the swampy Dark Warren!

----------

